# Milk shake oil. Head gasket



## 3rdelke (Sep 19, 2021)

Just bought a Metropolitan with an A15. Pulled dipstick before i bought it oil was brand new. Got it home and started it up, it blew white smoke, then settled down.
Then found blow by was significant and oil was slightly milky.
My question is, if top end is repaired could it fix the blow by or do i need rings as well?


----------

